# Commencal Supreme Racing dem Umwerfer nachrüsten



## djpingel (12. November 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

zur Zeit versuche ich einen Umwerfer zu finden der in ein Commencal Supreme Racing, aus vermutlich 2011 passt.
Den Importeur habe ich auch die Frage gestellt, er hat aber noch nicht geantwortet. Zuganschlag, Befestigungsmöglichkeit (Dom an der Schwinge) und die Bowdenzuführung ist alles vorhanden.
*Dementsprechend ist das Nachrüsten eines Umwerfers ja möglich*.
Der Bauraum ist aber sehr beschränkt das Standardmodell 2 x 9 passt nicht.
Die Kurbel wird dann natürlich auch getauscht.

Wer kennt den genauen Typ Umwerfer der hier verwendet werden kann?
Eine Antwort würde mir sehr helfen, Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Viele Grüße aus dem Bergischen Land

Tobias


----------



## djpingel (18. November 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Frage ist wahrscheinlich zu speziell, deshalb habe ich mal einen Einbauversuch mit einem X7 Umwerfer gemacht. An diesem Teil habe ich eine Kollision mit der Schwinge. Wahrscheinlich kennt Ihr Euch mit Umwerfern besser aus deswegen habe ich jetzt den Umwerfer in den Abmaßen beschrieben. Hoffentlich könnt Ihr mir jetzt helfen, schaut mal die PDF Datei im Anhang an da ist alles beschrieben.
Wenn ich den Typ herausbekommen habe poste ich natürlich das Ergebnis. 

Von Commencal habe ich bis jetzt keine richtige Antwort bekommen, also schreibt mir bitte was Ihr wisst.

Viele Grüße aus dem Bergischen Land
und bis bald
Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djpingel (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt habe ich einen Umwerfer gefunden der passt, siehe Anhang. Wie schon gesagt Aufgrund des sehr kleinen Bauraums war die Auswahl sehr begrenzt.

Der Webstore, völlig ahnungslos, konnte und wollte mir nicht weiterhelfen.

Commencal Webstore		 
Thomas Müller
Zwickauer Str. 471
09117 Chemnitz

Tel.: +49 (0) 371 23 47 99 26

www.commencal-bikes.de

Das Thema war zu speziell, es wurden nur wenige Bikes mit der Möglichkeit einer Umwerfermontage ausgestattet. Das ich ein mögliches Ergebnis poste hatte ich ja versprochen.

*Ergebnis:*
- verwendeter Umwerfer siehe Anhang
- Tretkurbel X5 3x9 mit Bashguard auf 2x9 umgebaut
- Tretlager Sram GXP 68 mm Gehäusebreite
- Schalthebel Sram X5 3x9
- Bowdenzug Jagwire mit gedichteter Endkappe

Viele Grüße aus dem Bergischen Land wünscht Euch

Tobias


----------

